# So glad...



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

I read the forum daily. We had just finished the bag of food that the breeder had provided for Copper. We weren't sure what kind of food to buy, we bought a bag of Eukanaba I had read all the recommendations to a new owner and decided rather quickly to return the Eukanaba. We decided to with Blue Buffalo. Thank you all again!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

We switched from Eukanuba to Blue Buffalo when we got Nitro. Noticed an immediate and dramatic improvement in the coat of my older dog.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

We tried blue buffalo but Vino's system could not handle the puppy chicken and rice so we switched to Castor and Pollux which is what both our V's eat and they just came out with grain free adult food.


----------



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

When Copper was eating he first hard from he was going poop 5-15 minutes after he ate. Since switching to Blue Buffalo it's about 30 minutes. He actually looks much healthy!


----------

